# Kenneth Gilbert (1931- 2020)



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

The renown Canadian harpsichordist Kenneth Gilbert has passed away at the age of 88. He had been suffering from Alzheimers for some years. In addition to his many wonderful recordings often discussed here, Gilbert published editions of the complete keyboard work of François Couperin. The edition was highly praised, which encouraged him to prepare the edition of the 555 sonatas by Domenico Scarlatti. Years later he would also make two editions of the keyboard works by Jean-Henri d’Anglebert and Girolamo Frescobaldi, as well as Bach's Goldberg Variations.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Saddened to hear this. I'm not a harpsichord fan by any stretch of the imagination, but I really appreciate his Art of Fugue recording; very crisp with all voices crystal-clear.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Rest In Peace. He did contribute a lot to the field of barqoue music.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Saddened to hear this. I'm not a harpsichord fan by any stretch of the imagination, but I really appreciate his Art of Fugue recording; very crisp with all voices crystal-clear.


Gilbert's AoF is my favorite solo keyboard version, and he also recorded commanding performances of Bach's other keyboard works.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

He was a good organist. Apart from the first recording (I think) of The Montreal Organ Book, he made a very special recording of English music using the Dallam organ at Lanvellec. 

I was surprised to see from Rick that he prepared a Scarlatti and a Frescobaldi edition, I didn’t know he was interested in Spanish or Italian music. 

On harpsichord, he often shows poise. I am particularly fond of his Clerambault suites and his opera transcriptions by Lully and Rameau, his Chambonnières possibly and his Froberger certainly. Away from French music, I’d single out his Italian Concerto and his Purcell.

Of his pupils, the one who I think of who is “in his spirit” is Jory Vinikour.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2020)

Gilbert has had a blessed release from the depredations of Alzheimer's Disease after a wonderful career. 

As it happens, yesterday I was sitting in our car reading whilst my husband was in the doctor's surgery. A car pulled up beside me and the aged couple sat for a while, then I started to hear shouting, "No, you are to sit here and not move. You cannot go for a walk because you'll get lost". The words were repeated and the shouting got louder and louder. The woman sat in her seat expressionless. The man doing the shouting got out of the car and opened the trunk; when I looked over at him concerned he said, "she's got Alzheimer's". He took her upstairs to the doctor with him. My husband returned and she was following him!! Obviously she'd been told not to leave but this hadn't registered. I had to follow her because I was concerned that her husband wouldn't be able to find her. Thankfully she returned to stand by their car.

This incident very greatly disturbed me, and I have huge sympathy for carers who must be driven to the edge. It's a cruel disease and some of the brightest and most talent people can succumb to it. Apparently Kenneth Gilbert was one of these.

Oh Coronavirus, don't hold back if I get to that stage!!


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

Gilbert's Well-Tempered Clavier was one of my first CDs. I bought that recording a long time ago (at a time when I didn't know anything about music) because I thought it was played on the piano. So Gilbert was the first harpsichord player I'd ever heard. Later, of course, my CD collection of his works was expanded and always deliberately...
Thank you Kenneth !!! Rest in Peace.


----------

